# ماهو الفرق بين المارشال والسوبربيف



## ماجد العراقي (8 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخواني المهندسين الاعزاء اذا تكرمتوا ماهو الفرق بين طريقة تصميم marshal وطريقة superpave في تصميم الخلطة الاسفلتية
مع شكري وتقديري لكم


----------



## africano800 (2 يناير 2011)

وانا ايضا اذا سمحتم اريد الاجابه علي هذا السؤال


----------



## نازك صديق (22 فبراير 2011)

التجارب التى تجرى على الخلطات الاسفلتيه


----------



## فراج محمود (3 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
انشاء الله سوف اقوم بالرد علي سؤال سيادتكم بالتحديد في الفرق بين المارشال والسوبر بيف دون الدخول في طرق التصميمي التفصليه
تصميم المارشال هي طريقه تصميم اما السوبر بيف فهو نظام الفرق بين النظام والطريقه كبير جدا بمعني ادق ان السوبر بيف ليه موصفاته الخاصه في التصميم لا تتبع اي مواصفات عالميه من الناحيه المهنيه فا السوبر بيف اختلاف عن المارشال في طريقه الدك المارشال دك عمودي اما السوبر بيف فهو دك محموري امكانيه وضع اضافات بطريق معنيه لرفع كفائه المخلوط الاسفلتي وترجع اسباب الاضافه الي الكثافه المروريه ودرجه الحراره بالمنطقه كما ان السوبر بيف تم بالفعل علي ارض الواقع تم العمل بيه وبنا عليه تم بالفعل بالتقليل من مشاكل المخلوط القديمه من تشقق وتخديد والخخخخخخخخخخخ 
هذا فكره سريعه عن الفرق بين الاتنين وانا انشاء الله في الخدمه عن اجابه علي اسئلت سيادتكم ارجو تحديد السؤال ويكون دقيق


----------



## ماجد العراقي (3 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخ فراج وبارك الله فيك


----------



## africano800 (4 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م. وليدعبد الحى (4 مارس 2011)

مشكووور


----------



## أبوعمر النجار (5 يونيو 2011)

طريق السوبر بيف هي طريقة أحدث من طريق مارشال في تصميم الخلطة الأسفلتة وهي طريقة تحاكي الطبيعة ويكون التحميل على العينات بشكل دوارني بخلاف مارشال الذي يكون بشكل عمودي ، أيضاً طريقة سوبر بيف تأخذ بالإعتبار درجة الحرارة عند التصميم ، وكذلك حجم المرور .


----------



## ثعيلي (5 يونيو 2011)

*تصميم الخلطات الإسفلتية باستخدام جهاز مارشال*
*AASHTO T -245-78*
*1- المقدمة : *
تحدد هذه الطريقة تصميم الخلطات الإسفلتية في المختبر باستخدام طريقة مارشال . والهدف الرئيسي لتصميم الخلطة هو إيجاد خليط اقتصادي من المواد ذو تدرج ، ونسبة إسفلت تعطي الخليط الخواص الآتية :

‌أ ) نسبة الإسفلت كافية لضمات الديمومة والمرونة في الخلطة .

‌ب ) قوة كافية لمقاومة الانسياب توفي بمتطلبات المرور بدون حدوث أي تشوهات .

‌ج ) فراغات هوائية كافية في الخليط الكلي المدكوك تسمح باستيعاب الإسفلت وإبقاء جزء من الفراغات مملوءة بالهواء حتى إذا دكت الخلطة تحت تأثير السير تحرك الإسفلت إلى الفراغات الهوائية الباقية ، وإذا لم تتوفر الفراغات ينزف الإسفلت ويصعد للسطح ، أما إذا كانت الفراغات الهوائية كثيرة فتصبح الخلطة مسامية ويدخلها الهواء ويتسببان في تخريبها .

‌د ) القابلية لسهولة التعامل معه .

*2- الأجهزة : *

1- قوالب أسطوانية قطرها 101.6 ملم وارتفاعها 76.2 ملم مع قاعدة متحركة وحلقة إضافية لها نفس قطر القالب ، وتوضع فوق القالب لزيادة ارتفاعها وليستوعب الخلطة قبل الدك .

2- جهاز لإخراج العينة من القالب وهو على شكل قرص قطره 100 ملم وسمكه 13 ملم . 

3- مطرقة مؤلفة من قرص معدني دائري منبسط مثبت في وسطه عمود حديدي وتنزلق على العمود حلقة وزنها 4536 جم تسقط من ارتفاع 457.2 ملم .

4- قاعدة دك خشبية أبعادها 203.2 × 203.2 × 457.2 ملم مغطاة بلوحة معدنية بأبعاد 304.8 × 304.8 × 25.4 ملم ، وتكون القاعدة من خشب زان ، ومثبتة على أرضية خرسانية بزوايا حديدية ، ويكون الغطاء المعدني ثابتاً على القاعدة الخشبية ، ويجب أن تكون مستوية وقطعة الخشب رأسية على الشاقول .

5- أداة لمسك القالب والحلقة والقاعدة وتثبيتهما أثناء الدك .

6- رأس الكسر ( Breaking Head ) مؤلفة من قطعتين عليا وسفلى للعينة ، وكل واحدة على شكل نصف أسطوانة قطرها 50.8 ملم ، ترتكز القطعة السفلى على قاعدة مستوية ويبرز منها عند رؤوس الشكل الأسطواني قضيبان حديديان رأسيان . وعند وضع القطعة العليا من رأس الكسر فوق السفلى يدخل القضيبان العموديان في الحلقتين الموجودتين في القطعة العليا . 

7- رافعة تحميل – مثبته على إطار معدني ومتحركة إلى أعلى حركة منتظمة تبلغ عند التشغيل 50.8 ملم / الدقيقة .

8- حلقة قياس قوة الضغط ( Proving Ring ) بقدرة 2276 كجم مثبت في وسطها مؤشر قياس يعطي أرقام تحول فيما بعد إلى قوة حسب نوع الحلقة حيث يجب عمل معايرة لها لتحديد دقتها .

9- جهاز لقياس الانسياب أو الحركة الرأسية أثناء الضغط موصول بعداد ينزلق في داخل أحد القضبان الرأسية المثبتة في رأس الكسر ، وعادة يصفر هذا العداد عندما تكون العينة الإسفلتية بين فكي رأس الكسر ، ويجب أن تكون دقة هذا العداد هي 0.25 ملم ( 0.01 بوصة ) لكل تقسيم من تقاسيم العداد .

10- أفران أو لوحات ساخنة من أجل تسخين الركام والإسفلت والقوالب والمطرقة وأية أدوات تستعمل في الخلط ، ويجب أن يتم التحكم بوسائل التسخين حتى تبقى درجة الحرارة حسب المطلوب .

11- خلاطة ميكانيكية قادرة على خلط المواد بشكل منتظم وبشكل تصبح معه كل حبات المواد مغلفة بالبيتومين .

12- حمام مائي عمقه 150 ملم وبع جهاز للتحكم في درجة الحرارة لإبقائها عند 60 ± 1 م ْ ، ويزود الحمام برف به ثقوب يرتفع عن قاعدة الحمام مقدار 50.8 ملم .

13- حمام هوائي من أجل استعماله لمخلوط الإسفلت المحلول Asphalt Cut Back ، ويعطي حرارة مقدارها 25 ± 1 مْ .

14- أدوات متفرقة مثل أوعية لتسخين الركام وأوعية لتسخين الإسفلت ، ومقلاة ، ودورق ، وعلب ، وأدوات خلط مثل المسطرين والسكين ، وموازين حرارة لتحديد حرارة الركام والإسفلت ، والخلطة تتراوح قدراتها من 9.9 – 240 مْ وموازين عادية وأخرى دقيقة ، وقفازات وطباشير وملعقة ومغرفة .

*3- تحضير العينات : *

1- تحضر ( 3 ) عينات لكل نسبة من نسب الإسفلت ( تمثل محاولة واحدة ) .

2- يجفف الركام في درجة حرارة ( 105 – 110 مْ ) حتى ثبات الوزن ، ثم يفصل الركام بعد تبريده على المناخل 25 ، 19 ، 9.5 ، 4.75 ، 2.36 ، 1.18 ملم .

3- تحدد درجة الحرارة اللازمة لتسخين الإسفلت للخلط بأنها التي تجل لزوجة الإسفلت 170 ± 20 سنتي ستوك (CST) أمام الحرارة اللازمة للدك فهي التي تكون فيها اللزوجة مقدارها 280 ± 30 سنتي ستوك (CST) .

4- يتم اختيار الوزن من كل مقاس من المقاسات المفصولة حسب نسبة هذا المقاس من الوزن الكلي وبحيث يكون الوزن الكلي للركام للعينة الواحدة ما يقارب 1200 جم بحيث يعطي هذا الوزن بعد خلطه بالإسفلت ودكه عينة ارتفاعها 63.5 ± 1.27 ملم وقطرها 101.6 ملم . وتحضر 3 عينات من هذا الوزن لكل نسبة إسفلت ، فإذا كان هناك أربع نسب من الإسفلت فإنه يتم تحضير 12عينة . 

5- تسخن عينات الركام في الفرن لدرجة حرارة لا تزيد عما حدد في الفقرة 3 – 3 بأكثر من 28 مْ ، و 25 مْ للإسفلت الإسمنتي والمحلول على التوالي .

6- يوضع الركام الساخن في الخلاطة ويخلط جيداً ، ثم تحفر حفرة في الركام ويضاف الإسفلت الساخن بالكمية المحددة ، وتخلط المكونات حتى تصبح جميع الحبيبات مغلفة بالإسفلت .



*4- **دك العينات : *

ينظف القالب ومطرقة الدك ثم يسخنان إما في ماء مغلي أو لوحة معدنية ساخنة في درجة حرارة 93.3 – 148.9 مْ ، وتوضع العينة في القالب وتدك بالسكين 15 مرة حول محيط القالب و 10 مرات في القالب داخل الحلقة ، وترفع الحلقة ويجعل سطح العينة على شكل كروي ثم تعاد الحلقة ويوضع القالب على القاعدة الخشبية وتدك العينة 75 أو 50 ضربة ( حسب نوع المرور لطبقة الرصف ) من المطرقة التي تسقط من ارتفاع 457.2 ملم ، على أن يكون محور المطرقة عمودياً قدر الإمكان على مستوى القاعدة ، ثم يقلب القالب والعينة ويعاد الدك بنفس عدد الضربات . إذا كانت عينات الخلطة الإسفلتية ممثلة لعينة مأخوذة من الموقع تكون درجة حرارة الخلطة عند الدك 135 مْ . ويرفع القالب ويوضع فوق الحلقة ويطرق طرقاً خفيفاً جداً يكفي لإخراج العينة في الحلقة ، ثم ترفع الحلقة من العينة وتوضع العينة على أرضية صلبة مستوية لمدة ليلة ثم توزن وتقاس أبعادها . 

*5- **طريقة الفحص : *

1- تغمر العينات التي تم دكها وبردت وتم اختبار كثافتها في حمام مائي لمدة 30 – 40 دقيقة عند درجة حرارة 60 ± 1 مْ للإسفلت المحول .

2- ينظف رأس الكسر والقضبان ويشحن القضيبان على القضبان حتى تنزلق في الجزء العلوي بسهولة وتكون درجة حرارة رأس الكسر 21.1 – 37.8 وذلك بغمره في حمام مائي .

3- تخرج العينة من الحمام وتوضع في الجزء السفلي من رأس الكسر ويوضع الجزء العلوي فوق العينة ويوضع الجميع على جهاز الكسر ، ثم يوضع جهاز قياس الانسياب على أحد القضيبين ويضبط على الصفر ويثبت جهاز القياس جيداً أثناء الاختبار .

4- يشغل المحرك ( آلياً أو يدوياً ) بسرعة ثابتة مقدارها 50.8 ملم لكل دقيقة حتى يصل المؤشر ( قراءة العداد الخاص Proving Ring ) إلى أقصى قراءة ويبدأ بالرجوع . أقرأ مقياس الضغط وحول القراءات إلى وحدات الضغط وسجل قراءة الانسياب حالما يصل الحمل إلى الحد الأقصى ويبدأ بالرجوع ، يجب ألا يستغرق الاختبار أكثر من 30 ثانية من لحظة وضع العينة في رأس الكسر حتى النهاية ، ويسجل الانسياب حسب العداد 0.01 ملم أو 0.254 . 

5- إذا تم الفحص على عينات يختلف ارتفاعها عن 63.5 ملم تضرب القراءة في معامل التصحيح كما هو مذكورة في الجدول رقم ( 15 ) . 

*6- الحسابات : *

1- يتم حساب كثافة العينات باستخدام الطريقة القياسية لعينات خلطة إسفلتية مدكوكة كما تم ذكره سابقاً في المواصفة ( AASHTO T-166 – ASTM D 2725 ) ، ويتم حساب معدل الكثافة لكل ثلاث عينات على نسبة الإسفلت الواحدة ثم نرسم الشكل الذي يبين العلاقة بين نسبة الإسفلت ( على محور السينات ) والفراغات الهوائية ( % ) والفراغات في الركام المملوءة بالإسفلت ( % ) .

2- يتم إجراء الحسابات الخاصة بالفراغات في الركام والفراغات الهوائية ، ويتم عمل أشكال تبيت العلاقة بين نسبة الإسفلت ( محور السينات ) والفراغات الهوائية ( % ) والفراغات في الركام المملوءة بالإسفلت ( % ) .

3- ترسم العلاقة بين نسبة الإسفلت ومعدل القوة ( ثبات مارشال ) ( ثلاث عينات ) ، ويرسم شكلاً يبين العلاقة بين نسبة الإسفلت ومعدل الانسياب ( ثلاث عينات ) .

4- يتم تحديد نسبة الإسفلت التي تحقق أعلى كثافة وأعلى ثبات ( قوة ) وفراغات هوائية عند منتصف المواصفات . أي إذا كانت المواصفات للفراغات الهوائية 3 – 5 % تكون النقطة التي يتم تحديد نسبة الإسفلت عندها لشكل الفراغات الهوائية هي 4 % .

ثم يوجد معدل هذه القراءات الثلاثة لنسب الإسفلت ويدقق إذا كانت هذه النسبة ( معدلها ) تحقق شروط الانسياب المطلوبة والفراغات المعدنية المطلوبة . وإذا لم تحقق الشروط فيعدل في اختيار هذه النسبة بالزيادة أو النقصان حتى الوصول إلى النسبة التي تحقق الشروط المطلوبة . 

*7- التقرير :*

يتضمن التقرير نوع العينة والقوى المصححة والانسياب كمعدل لثلاث عينات لكل نسبة إسفلت ، ويتم رسم العلاقات البيانية السابقة ، ويتضمن التقرير درجة حرارة الاختبار ونوع العينة ( مختبر أو من الموقع ) .

أما بالنسبة للسوبربيف إتبع الرابط التالي 
http://www.jeddah.gov.sa/Regulations/Categories/Municipality/Directories/policies/spec_20.pdf


----------



## ماجد العراقي (6 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## misad ameer (12 مايو 2012)

شكرا للجهود المبذولة


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (10 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكورين جميعا على المعلومات


----------



## eng mohamoud11 (10 ديسمبر 2012)

- طريقة سوبر بيف:

طريقة سوبربيف هي ثمرة برنامج أبحاث قصيرة و طويلة المدى تعرف ببرنامج أبحاث الطرق الإستراتيجي المعروف اختصاراً ببرنامج (شارب) , تتميز هذه الطريقة عن سابقاتها بأنها نظام متكامل للتصميم و ليست طريقة للتصميم فقط. ومن أهم ما يميزها عن الطرق الأخرى ما يلي:

أولاً – الرابط الإسفلتي:
1. ابتكار طرق جديدة لفحص الرابط الإسفلتي أكثر محاكاةً للظروف البيئية و التحميلية المتوقعة في الموقع .
2. تثبيت خواص الرابط الإسفلتي و تغيير ظروف الفحص حسب الظروف البيئية و التحميلية السائدة .
3. أخذ التغيرات التي تطرأ على الرابط الإسفلتي ( تغير درجات الحرارة و التعتيق ) بالاعتبار حيث يتم الفحص عند درجات حرارة مختلفة و عند مستويات متباينة من التعتيق ( فحص الرابط الأصلي و المؤكسد ).

ثانياً – الركام
1. تطوير مواصفات الركام و تبسيطها.
2. منح المصمم مرونة أكثر باختيار تدرج الركام.
3. إدخال بعض المتطلبات الجديدة.
4. توحيد مقاسات الغرابيل المستعملة في تحديد التدرج.

ثالثاً – الخلطة الإسفلتية:

1. استعمال جهاز الدك المتأرجح لتحضير العينات باعتباره أكثر تمثيلاً لظروف الإنشاء و الخدمة.
2. تحديد الخواص الحجمية للخلطة عند ثلاثة مستويات للدك تمثل مراحل التشغيل: مستوى الدك الأولي يمثل الخلطة بعد انتهاء الدك في الموقع مباشرة، مستوى الدك التصميمي يمثل الخلطة أثناء الخدمة: بعد أن تتعرض للمرور لسنة أو سنتين و مستوى الدك النهائي يمثل الخلطة بعد أن تصل كثافتها في الحقل إلى أعلى مستوياتها تحت الظروف التشغيلية السائدة.
3. استعمال طريقة الشد غير المباشر لتقدير تأثير الرطوبة و التجمد والذوبان على مقاومة الشد.

مراحل التصميم: 

يمر التصميم بثلاث مراحل هي:

أولاً – اختيار الرابط الإسفلتي
ثانياً – اختيار الهيكل التصميمي للركام
ثالثاً – اختيار المحتوى التصميمي للرابط الإسفلتي.

اختيار صنف الرابط الإسفلتي: 

يتم تصنيف الرابط الإسفلتي في نظام سوبر بيف إلى عدة أصناف و صفية مرمزة بسلسلة من الحروف و الأرقام على نمط (PG NN-nn). الحرف الأول من اليسار (P) هو أول حروف الكلمة الإنجليزية Performance) ) و تعني الأداء، أما الحرف الذي يليه (G) فهو أول حرف في الكلمة (Grade) و تعني الدرجة. الحرفان (NN) هما متوسط درجة حرارة الرصف المتوقعة لأحر سبعة أيام في السنة خلال عمره التصميمي. أما الحرفان (nn) فهما متوسط أدنى درجة حرارة للرصف خلال عمره التصميمي. فمثلاً الصنف (PG 76-10) يعني أن متوسط أعلى درجة حرارة يمكن أن يصل إليها الرصف لأي سبعة أيام في السنة خلال عمره التصميمي هو 76 درجة مئوية و متوسط أدنى درجة حرارة يمكن أن يتعرض لها هي 10 عشر درجات تحت الصفر المئوي. الفرق بين أي صنفين متواليين هو 6 درجات مئوية.
تعتمد درجة حرارة الرصف على عدة عوامل أهمها كمية الإشعاع الشمسي، درجة حرارة الهواء، عاكسية سطح الرصف و عمقه و خواصه الحرارية. يمكن الحصول على درجة حرارة الهواء من أقرب محطة رصد لمنطقة المشروع أما كمية الإشعاع الشمسي فيستدل عليها بخط العرض حيث يقع المشروع. 
يتم تحديد صنف الرابط الإسفلتي المناسب لمشروع معين كما يلي:

1. الحصول على كمية كافية من المعلومات الإحصائية الموثقة عن درجة الحرارة السائدة في منطقة المشروع.
2. معرفة خط العرض الذي يقع المشروع عليه.
3. حساب درجة حرارة الرصف العليا على عمق 20 مليمتر باستعمال العلاقة بين درجة حرارة الرصف و درجة حرارة الهواء و خط العرض.
4. حساب درجة حرارة الرصف الدنيا عند السطح باستعمال علاقة درجة حرارة سطح الرصف بدرجة حرارة الهواء.
5. اختيار الصنف الذي يحوي الدرجتين.

يمكن تقدير درجة الأداء مباشرة بالرجوع إلى الخارطة الحرارية للجزيرة العربية.
بعد أن يحدد صنف الرابط الإسفلتي يتم اختبار عدد كافي من العينات عند درجات الحرارة و التعتيق المحددة ومقارنة النتائج بمتطلبات سوبر بيف.

اختبارات الرابط الإسفلتي:

تشمل اختبارات الرابط الإسفلتي:
1. اختبار نقطة الوميض – يتم إجراء هذا الفحص لدواعي السلامة بالمقام الأول.
2. لزوجة الدوران عند 135 و 165 درجة مئوية، باستعمال (Rotational Viscometer) مقياس اللزوجة الدوار. يتم إجراء هذا الاختبار لتحديد درجات حرارة الضخ و الخلط و الدك ودرجة الصلابة عند متوسط درجة الحرارة أثناء الخدمة.
3. اختبار القص الحركي (Dynamic Shear Rheometer). يحاكي إجهاد القص المتردد والانفعال الناتج عنه و يقيس معامل مرونة القص و زاوية التتابع (Phase Angle). تعتبر نتائج الفحص مؤشراً على قدرة الرابط الإسفلتي على مقاومة الزحف و الكلل. يتم الفحص عند درجات الحرارة العليا و المتوسطة على الرابط الإسفلتي الأصلي و المعتق.
4. اختبار لتعتيق الغشاء الرقيق الدوار بالفرن (Rolling Thin Film Oven Test) – يحاكي التعتيق عند درجات الحرارة العالية و الطاقة الحركية المصاحبة لعمليات الإنشاء.
5. اختبار التعتيق في وعاء الضغط (Pressure Aging Vessel - PAV)– يحاكي التعتيق أثناء الخدمة.
6. اختبار عارضة الانحناء (Bending Beam Rheometer - BBR) - يحاكي الزحف تحت إجهاد الشد عند درجات الحرارة المتدنية. يتم إجراء الاختبار على الرابط الإسفلتي المعتق بالفرن وفي وعاء الضغط عند 10 درجات فوق درجة الحرارة الدنيا. يعتبر الاختبار مؤشراً على مقاومة تشقق الانكماش الحراري.

مواصفات الرابط الإسفلتي:

يتطلب نظام سوبر بيف أن يحقق الرابط الإسفلتي، بغض النظر عن صنفه، المواصفات التالية:

الرابط الإسفلتي الأصلي:
1. نقطة الوميض 230 درجة مئوية (حد أدنى)
2. االزوجة عند 135 درجة مئوية 3000 سنتي بويز (حد أعلى).
3. معامل المرونة / جيب زاوية التتابع 1.0 كيلو باسكال (حد أدنى).
الرابط الإسفلتي المعتق بالفرن الدوار:
1. معامل المرونة / جيب زاوية التتابع 2.2 كيلو باسكال (حد أدنى).
2. النقص بالوزن 1.0 % (جد أعلى).
الرابط الإسفلتي المعتق بالفرن الدوار و وعاء الضغط:
1. معامل المرونة × جيب زاوية التتابع 5.0 ميغا باسكال (حد أعلى). 
2. مقدار الانحناء عند 60م 300.0 ميغا باسكال (حد أدنى).
3. ميل علاقة معامل الزحف بالوقت عند 60 م 0.30 (حد أدنى)
4. انفعال الشد المباشر عند الكسر 1.0 % (حد أدنى) 

اختيار الركام:
يتم اختيار الركام بفحص عينات ممثلة منه للتأكد من مطابقته لخواص المصدر و خواص الإجماع.و التدرج وفيما يلي وصف موجز لتلك الخصائص:

1. خواص المصدر- الخواص الفيزيائية و الكيميائية، للحجر الصلب أو الرواسب الحجرية المستعملة في إنتاج الركام، التي تحدد صلاحيته لإنتاج الخلطات الإسفلتية عالية الأداء، وتشمل المتانة و الأصالة و نسبة الشوائب. الحدود الحرجة لتلك الخصائص تعتمد على التكوين الجيولوجي للمنطقة و البيئية و التجربة السابقة مع المصدر.
2. خواص الإجماع - لخواص التي اتفق خبراء الرصف الإسفلتي على ضرورة تحقيقها لضمان الأداء و تشمل شكل حبيبات الركام و نسبة التكسير و عدد الأوجه المكسرة و النظافة.
3. خواص التدرج- التوزيع الحجمي لحبيبات الركام و فق الضوابط التالية:
• مرور 100% من الركام من المقاس الأعلى المحدد بالمواصفات.
• مرور 90 إلى 100% من الركام من المقاس الاسمي الأعلى.
• مرور أقل من 90% من الركام من الغربال القياسي الذي يلي المقاس الاسمي الأعلى بالترتيب. 
• مرور نسب محددة من غربال رقم 8 و رقم 200.
• استعمال بعض أو كل الغرابيل القياسية ضمن المجموعة: 50، 37.5، 25، 19 و 12.5 مليمتر، اعتماداً على المقاس الاسمي الأعلى المحدد بالمواصفات.
• استعمال سلسلة الغرابيل القياسية، ابتداءً من 9.5 مليمتر و حتى 0.075 مليمتر، بحيث يكون كل مقاس ضعف المقاس الذي يليه. 

الهيكل التصميمي للركام(DAS):
يتم تحديد الهيكل التصميمي للركام بعد التأكد من تحقيقه لمتطلبات الإجماع و المصدر و التدرج وفق الخطوات التالية:
1. فصل الركام إلى أجزاء حجمية مناسبة تتفق مع التقسيم المتبع بالخلاطة.
2. تجفيف الركام وتحديد الكثافة الكلية و الظاهرية لكل جزء.
3. دمج الأجزاء بنسب مختلفة للحصول على ثلاثة تدرجات متباينة ضمن نقاط التحكم و خارج المنطقة المحظورة.
4. تقدير النسبة الأولية للرابط الإسفلتي لكل تدرج بمعرفة الفراغات الفعالة التقديرية في الركام المعدني و الفراغات الهوائية المستهدفة: 4%.
5. خلط كمية كافية من كل تدرج مع نسبة الرابط الإسفلتي المقدرة لإعداد قالبين أو ثلاثة قوالب مدكوكة وعينتين أو ثلاث عينات سائبة للكثافة النظرية القصوى و تعتيقها كما هو مفصل بالطريقة القياسية.
6. دك العينات في جهاز الدك المتأرجح لعدد الدورات التصميمي.
7. تسجيل ارتفاع العينة بعد كل دورة دك.
8. استخراج العينات و تعتيقها ثم تحديد الخواص الحجمية.
9. تصحيح نسبة الرابط الإسفلتي للحصول على فراغان هوائية مقدارها 4% و تعديل الخواص الحجمية الأخرى تبعاً لذلك.
10. اختيار التدرج الذي يحقق جميع المتطلبات باعتباره الهيكل لتصميمي للركام (DAS).

محتوى الإسفلت التصميمي (DAC):
يتم تحديد محتوى الإسفلت التصميمي كما يلي:
1. مزج نسب مختلفة من الرابط الإسفلتي مع الهيكل التصميمي (DAS) الذي تم اختياره أعلاه. يفضل أن تشمل النسب المستعملة النسبة المصححة أعلاه و نسبتين أعلى و نسبتين أدنى منها، و أن يكون الفرق بيت أي نسبتين متواليتين 0.5%.
2. إعداد قالبين على الأقل باستعمال جهاز الدك المتأرجح حسب الطريقة القياسية.
3. حساب الخواص الحجمية وعرضها بيانياً مقابل نسبة الرابط الإسفلتي.
4. تحديد محتوى الرابط الإسفلتي عند 4% فراغات هوائية.
5. إعداد قالبين إضافيين على الأقل عند المحتوى المذكور و دكها إلى عدد الدورات النهائي.
6. حساب الخواص الحجمية للخلطة عند مستويات الدك الثلاثة و مقارنة النتائج بالمواصفات.
7. .إذا كانت النتائج تفي بجميع المتطلبات، يعتبر التصميم مقبولا و المحتوى هو المحتوى التصميمي الأمثل و إلا يعاد التصميم.
يجب قبل إجازة التصميم تجربة إنتاج الخلطة بالخلاطة و رصفها على الطريق تحت ظروف محكمة للتعرف على أي مشاكل تنفيذية و حلها .

تحياتي


----------



## eng mohamoud11 (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*؟؟*


----------



## ماجد العراقي (14 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا اخ محمد وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عاصم الطحان (19 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا" اخي العزيز


----------



## محمدساسى (29 ديسمبر 2012)

باختصار طريقة سوبر بيف تحاكى الظروف البيئية على عكس طريقة مارشال التى هى طريقة نظرية بحته ....وشكرا


----------



## metkal (29 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا للجهود المبذولة


----------



## اعمير (10 يونيو 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير


----------



## MAKLAD (6 سبتمبر 2014)

نبذة عن الخلطات الإسفلتية
1- الخلطة الإسفلتية:
الخلطة الإسفلتية عبارة عن كتلة متماسكة من الركام المتدرج المغلف بالإسفلت العادي أو المعدل، تتخللها فراغات هوائية، تستعمل في رصف أسطح الطرق و المطارات و المواقف و الساحات الصناعية و الميادين كما تستخدم في تبطين القنوات. يشكل الركام عناصر الهيكل الإنشائي للخلطة أما الإسفلت فيربط العناصر ببعضها.
2- متطلبات الخلطة الإسفلتية:
1. الثبات
2. المرونة
3. المتانة
4. قابلية التشغيل – سهولة تشكيل و إعادة تشكيل الخلطة أثناء الرصف بحيث يتمشى سطحها مع الخطوط التصميمية دون أن تتفكك أو تتشقق أو يتشوه سطحها أو تنفصل مكوناتها.
5. قابلية الدك – سهولة دك الخلطة للحصول على الكثافة المطلوبة أثناء التنفيذ دون إلحاق الضرر بالخلطة أو مكوناتها.


3-طرق تصميم الخلطات الإسفلتية
هناك عدة طرق لتصميم الخلطات الإسفلتية أهمها: طريقة مارشال، طريقة فيم و طريقة سوبربيف. طريقتي مارشال و فيم مبنية على التجربة وليس لهما أساس نظري، أما طريقة سوبربيف فهي طريقة جديدة تخلط بين التجربة و النظرية. الطرق الثلاث تتشابه باعتمادها على الخواص الحجمية للخلطة ولكنها تختلف بالمنهجية و طرق تحضير العينات و مؤشرات الأداء. يتم دك عينات مارشال بالصدم ويتم دك عينات فيم بالضغط أما عينات سوبربيف فيتم دكها بالتأرجح تحت الضغط الساكن.
يتم تحديد مؤشر قوة عينات مارشال بالحمل اللازم لكسر العينة بواسطة رؤوس تحميل نصف دائرية، و يتم تحديد مؤشر القوة في عينات فيم بقياس الضغط الأفقي الناتج عن تحميل العينة رأسياً في جهاز ضغط ثلاثي المحاور من النوع المغلق و استعمال معادلة خاصة لحساب المؤشر. لا تحتوي طريقة سوبر بيف، حالياً، على مؤشر للقوة.
فيما يلي عرض لطريقة مارشال وسوبر بيف لانهما المنتشرتان فى الاستخدام
طريق مارشال
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0LchzIi9eg part 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXTtf49QrgU part 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5p5zDDJjbH8 part 3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUvGnRzxXQM part 4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kITxY0xv3_c final part
طريق سوبر بيف
شرح مبسط :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPwWNKYrQw8
يتم استخدام بنامج بسيط باكمبيوتر للتصميم (برنامج شارب)
واهم ما يميزها من حيث
أولاً – الرابط الإسفلتي:
1. ابتكار طرق لفحص الرابط الإسفلتي أكثر محاكاةً للظروف المتوقعة الموقع.
2. أخذ التغيرات التي تطرأ على الرابط الإسفلتي ( تغير درجات الحرارة و التعتيق ) بالاعتبار. يتم الفحص عند درجات حرارة مختلفة و عند مستويات متباينة من التعتيق ( فحص الرابط الأصلي و المؤكسد ).
ثانياً – الركام
1. منح المصمم مرونة أكثر باختيار تدرج الركام.
2. إدخال بعض المتطلبات الجديدة.
3. توحيد مقاسات الغرابيل المستعملة في تحديد التدرج.
ثالثاً – الخلطة الإسفلتية:
استعمال جهاز الدك المتأرجح لتحضير العينات باعتباره أكثر تمثيلاً لظروف الإنشاء و الخدمة.


----------



## adel104 (11 سبتمبر 2014)

أشكركم على المعلومات الثرة .


----------



## ameg (2 مارس 2015)

شكرا شكرا شكرااااا


----------

